# i915 GPU driver



## buenyamin (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,

I used this howto https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Update i915 GPU driver to Linux 3.8 because I wanted to use better drivers with my Haswell onboard GPU

In the last step, after rebooting and trying

```
sudo kldload i915kms
```
I'm getting this error:

```
"kldload: can't load i915kms: No such file or directory"
```


If I use my older kernel,  this command works without any problems

it seems to work now, but I can't get the modesetting driver to work with my onboard GPU (intel hd graphics 530)


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 21, 2017)

Skylake is not yet supported by the i915kms driver, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------

